# List of Campings Municipale?



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Did I dream it, or did someone post a link to a website listing all Camping Municipale sites? I've seen websites with CMs and aires and commercial sites together, but I thought I'd seen one solely for municipales :? 

Gerald


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

There is some in the Database, but not a comprehensive list G, The camping Caravanning book lists them all!
Dave

guide officiel


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi

Have a look at this fantastic web site for municipals and sites . Hope it helps


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Gerald,

Best I can offer is:

Website
http://www.campingfrance.com/index.jsp?lg=uk

Book
http://www.ffcc.fr/Campeurs/Publications/Guides.php#G6
http://livre.fnac.com/a2063859/Collectif-Guide-officiel-camping-caravaning
http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk/view_product.php?c_id=2&sc_id=&p_id=36

POI
www.poihandler.com
France/Camping/Campings one

Dave


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi geraldandannie

Sorry I could not resist it. But honestly I have not found a better site, again I do apologise. Hope you saw the funny side of the reply. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

MandyandDave said:


> There is some in the Database, but not a comprehensive list G, The camping Caravanning book lists them all!
> Dave


Thanks, D. Looks like it might be a case of putting my hand in my pocket  



RainDancer said:


> Have a look at this fantastic web site for municipals and sites . Hope it helps


Wow! What a brilliant link! Thank you! :? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

RainDancer said:


> Sorry I could not resist it. But honestly I have not found a better site, again I do apologise. Hope you saw the funny side of the reply. :wink:


Indeed - it is sometimes easy to overlook some of the information on here. 



DABurleigh said:


> Best I can offer is: Website http://www.campingfrance.com/index.jsp?lg=uk


Thanks, Dave. I was meandering around that site the other day. There are lots of municipales in there, mixed in with other sites.

It was just that I thought I remembered a link to a website exclusively for municipales, but then it may have been the old noggin playing tricks with me again (it does it often).

Thanks for all the suggestions anyway 

On the Vicarious Books website, the scan of the Guide Officiel shows markers on the map with different colours. Does anyone have this book? Are the different colours for different types of site?

Gerald

Gerald


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi geraldandannie

No jokes this time have a look at this forum web site for satnav downloads. It may help.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping*

Hi

I like to use www.campingqualite.com - but it also lists the privately run sites.

Some municipals are good - such as Obernai and others, such as nearby Molsheim......ahem....well.

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"the scan of the Guide Officiel shows markers on the map with different colours. Does anyone have this book?"
Yes, probably 2006 or maybe 7.

"Are the different colours for different types of site?"
Dunno  

If no-one else responds I'll look when I get home. I must confess it is probably our least used guide book. That is no reflection on it, just of our site requirements, which tend to be more polarised in terms of free/cheap aires and higher quality independent sites, rather than more middling municipals, which we usually end up on as a result of an aire being full or otherwise unsuitable.

Dave


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Dave ..hope that this is the info you require ....RED = community or private
BLUE = autoroutes ORANGE = campsites GREEN = France Passion
I hardly ever use this book!! Ana x


----------

